# Empire DV-35 Thermopile Question



## David T (Nov 1, 2014)

I have an Empire DV-35 Direct vent wall heater. I has what I believe to be a thermopile that is wired to the gas control. The heater works fine but I was checking to see if the thermopile was disconneted or the wire taken off the control if the gas would stop and the pilot light go out. I have disconnected the wire to the thermopile and the pilot light will deminish but go out completely. I have turn it off and will have it serviced. Anyone know what the cause or next step would be in troubleshooting the heater.

Thank you

David


----------



## ECS86 (Nov 3, 2014)

David T said:


> I have an Empire DV-35 Direct vent wall heater. I has what I believe to be a thermopile that is wired to the gas control. The heater works fine but I was checking to see if the thermopile was disconneted or the wire taken off the control if the gas would stop and the pilot light go out. I have disconnected the wire to the thermopile and the pilot light will deminish but go out completely. I have turn it off and will have it serviced. Anyone know what the cause or next step would be in troubleshooting the heater.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> David



David, If the gas valve has been disconnected from the power source, in this case, the thermopile, the gas valve should shut off completely. If there is gas still going through the valve, in this case apparently to the pilot then the gas valve should be replaced. Your dealer, service person has access to this component through his distributor or through one of the Master Parts Distributors on the website www.empirecomfort.com. Please look under the support tab, parts support when you get to the website. ECS86


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 3, 2014)

" the heater works fine"

why is there a next step in trouble shooting a heater that works fine?
most valves have a thermopile (controls main burner) and a thermocouple (controls pilot flame)


----------



## ECS86 (Nov 3, 2014)

Heatsource said:


> " the heater works fine"
> 
> why is there a next step in trouble shooting a heater that works fine?
> most valves have a thermopile (controls main burner) and a thermocouple (controls pilot flame)



This valve has a single source supply, a 750 millivolt thermopile that can run between 300 and 500 millivolts normally. If it is disconnected and gas is passing through then there is a problem with the control valve. Could have a piece of dirt in it but something is not allowing the valve to close off completely. I believe he is saying that the flame does not go out completely in his initial statement. The word "not" is not there but the inference from the rest of the message is that there is gas passing through the valve with no power to the valve. Otherwise, if no gas is leaking, all is well, no problem.


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 5, 2014)

ECS86 said:


> This valve has a single source supply, a 750 millivolt thermopile that can run between 300 and 500 millivolts normally. If it is disconnected and gas is passing through then there is a problem with the control valve. Could have a piece of dirt in it but something is not allowing the valve to close off completely. I believe he is saying that the flame does not go out completely in his initial statement. The word "not" is not there but the inference from the rest of the message is that there is gas passing through the valve with no power to the valve. Otherwise, if no gas is leaking, all is well, no problem.




Hi ECS86,
are you with Empire?
awesome if so, we should have more manufaturers represented here!
I'd suggest adding some info about yourself/company info in your signature
cheers
dave


----------

